# 86 300zx running issues



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have an automatic 86 z and ive just ordered a new driveshaft for but i need to figure out why she wont stay running. so when i start it up i need to immediately give it gas or it cuts out. then when i warm it up a lil bit she will run for about 2 minutes then miss and stall out. now my biggest issue though is when i change gears if i am not giving it fuel it will die out immediately when i change. what can be causing this and how difficult is it to fix it.


----------

